# your car collection from learner driver to now.



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

my first car at 17..









built that so built another one
















tracked it..









and another

















Owned 11 rallyes!!!

then to the pulsars

















then decided i need a car that is'nt messed about with and not old.


















bored of that back to a pulsar


















then picked these 2 up at some point!!

















had this as a everyday car.. for work 

















then sold the pulsar and bought the skyline project

















owned over 300 cars, and i am only 23.. these are some of the ones i enjoyed
:squintdan


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

God i recognise those wheels!Cars looking good steven


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

raggatip said:


> God i recognise those wheels!Cars looking good steven


cheers mate, busy putting engine in this week, then fly out to stockholm one way on the 5th of march :squintdan


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

good luck bud,you`ll have to keep on the forum!


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Drove one of these first (not mine but similar): 1995 A6 Avant









Then I got a 2002 WRX which I was subsequently sideswiped in 2.5 weeks later

And now I have this...another 2002 WRX









As long as things go well for the next two years or so, I plan on picking up a black R32 GTR and finally being able to really contribute to this community


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

some of the cars i've owned in that last year....

found it, bought it, put some money into it for fun, it's my go kart.








my daily for awhile.....









off roading truck, my girlfriend is messing around my work.









bought this last April.....for sale now.








(hood looks weird, rubber thing under the hood is up to far)

Bought this in place of the supra......(Nov 16th 2007 my dreams came ture)








(Not KingNismo's)


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

nice r34 at the end mate..


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

A very interesting long list of cars steve, at only 23 aswell! nice E36 convertrible. Is the insurance a killer for the R33 at your age?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Probably had double this list of cars, as always own a standard car as well as a modified one at all times, and at some points ive owned 5 cars at once, but here is the most interesting ones, in date order... (Im mid 20s BTW)

1998 and just passed my driving test I got a red R5GTT. Lowered, wheels, zorst, etc. Pickup hit the back of it, wrote off.

Then got a silver R5GTT and went to town on it, 197bhp and 750kg meant very very fast. Lorry driven by uninsured idiot destroyed it and killed my mate.

No pics, but this is a R5GTT if you didnt know...









Then got a Moonstone Blue 3dr Cossie Replica running a turbocharged 2.8 V6, T4, external wastegate, etc etc.
No pics, but looked like this...









Then a 205GTI, lightly modified, just a rounaround really, too slow for me.

Then at 20 I got a 100% standard 3dr Cosworth and went to town on it.
Totally stripped, serious brakes and suspension, full weld in cage, 400bhp, anti-lag, etc. This car...

















Then I stupidly sold it after a few years and got a R32GTR.
Started like this...








Then went like this...








Then it went like this...








Then got a mental RIPS engine etc built, and suddenly realised im spending a whole LOAD of money and not enjoying myself at all, and nobbed it off...

Then bought a cheap S13 that started like this...
















And ended up like this...

















Then, just for fun, I got a Volvo 360 and did this to it... 
















(MINUS 32 offset 10x13s BTW)

Then (tho I cant find the pics) I got a Legacy Turbo estate, put 9x17 Volk Racing rims and a side exit on it. Then it blew up, lol...

Then got this E39 BMW...









Then got this comedy Volvo 240...








Which happens to have a modified 2.3 turbo engine in it...









And my current main car is my RB26 engine JZX81 Chaser...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I need a scanner to get my old car pics online - I've only owned a digital camera since 2004!

interesting ones - 
1986 ur-quattro. Amazing car in the worst conditions, but had a bad understeering habit. Could eat up highway miles like crazy but couldn't really make more than 135mph.

1990 Z32 300ZX twin-turbo. If you came on-boost while cornering or when the HICAS was active, the tail would do scary things. HICAS elimination was the first thing done to my GT-R when I got it - within one hour of ownership.

1994 B13 Sentra SE-R. Much more practical car, light and quick handling, was a Car&Driver top ten car every year it was made. Indestructible SR20DE engine, and put 300K miles on the car. Still miss it - the perfect daily driver. I should have never sold it, and when I look for one now, they're impossible to find. $1500 used, but no one who has them now will sell.


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

representing from tha Bahamas...
First car was this 180sx..
















This was a fun starter car on boost..learned alot with this car she was pretty much stock
Then i sold that and bought my evo 1 with a 3-5 kit:
















this car had hks hard piping, intake diffs front and back..os giken gearbox and clutch.....too much to list but it was FASSST 25psi and she was rediculous. then my friend had it for a weekend and wrecked the car....(yeah i know:bawling: :chairshot )

Then i bought a 94 toyota aristo twinturbo that i didnt own no more then a week and traded for this 95 Silvia:
















This one had hks gt2530, front mount cooler and suspension..another fun car..tires spining all day 1st to 3rd....then i sold it

Then i somehow ended up with a 95 ek with a b20vtec frankenstein...
















Now this i must say was the best all around car ive owned, it was great!! it had everything..built high compression motor,suspension, tuned..she use to make evolution owners cry all day long...but after a while i was craving boost again and then......

.....ended up with this...
















which is my current project 92 gtr that ive been working on for a few months now..shes soon going in the shop for paint and then ill be posting more pics

also did i mention that im only 20 
lets just say i got into the game at an early stage:thumbsup:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

johnthesifu said:


> A very interesting long list of cars steve, at only 23 aswell! nice E36 convertrible. Is the insurance a killer for the R33 at your age?


traders policy mate, own my garage, or did.. now packing up :wavey:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*8 cars in 10yrs.*

When i first passed my test i got my 1.3L Orion that i later found in the scrap yard.










Now then, the boy racer was born..... Fiesta 1.6 sport with RS bodykit!


















After that came the love of my life that owned for 6 years.


























During ownership of the RS, i had to have other cars as you cant drive them very far !!:thumbsup: 

The Pug 106 GTI.










The old Astra Van (Company Van).










The Wifes Pug 206 GTi 180.


















Then i woke up one morning (Still using the fiesta most days for work) and thought, I need a Skyline ! At this point, parking got much harder.




























The the wife sold the Pug 206 and brought me, cough, cough, herself sorry a Subaru Impreza WRX STI Prodrive.










Not a very long list but one im quite pleased with.

I couldnt bare to sell the fiesta so i made my brother have it, i still get to see it every day :clap:


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

feista was very tidy mate..


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

Peugot 306 XL DTurbo -first car

Subaru impreza UK WRX STi wagon - still own

Skyline GTR R33 -still own

:thumbsup:


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

My first car when I was 17 (the black civic in the front). It was totally standard when I got it:










Then I got rid of it when I turned 19 (I still miss it), and replaced it with an S14a:



















And now I'm 21, this is how it looks:



















Not a Skyline owner yet I'm afraid! One day though


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Beat around in my parents cars (92 Ford Ranger, 06 Ford F150) for a vehicle to get to work for the first 3 years of driving. Got to take out one of my Dad's cars (97 NSX, 69 Camaro with 600+ HP 427 small block, supercharged 04 corvette) occasionally if he was feeling nice and I wanted to play.

Ranger was given to my brother when my Dad got his new truck, and I bought my GTR for my first vehicle to own 










You can see both in that picture 

Brother got into an accident with the Ranger, so with the insurance money he got it all repainted and sold it to me for cheap since he now has a diesel F350 for a work truck. Pretty good deal, this truck was bought new by my Dad in 92 and has 60 thousand KM's on it, or under 40 thousand miles  I'm putting the stock T25's from my GTR on the Ranger, since I've got a built motor going into my GTR with bigger turbos.

I might not have had as many cars as you guys, but for a 20 year old kid paying his way through University (6000+ a year), having the time to keep an A- in engineering, and work hard enough to do a 15 thousand dollar build on my GTR without going into debt I think I'm doing okay.

And for anyone who thinks GTR's aren't practical, mine even takes me to hockey


----------



## G.T.R (Jul 7, 2007)

Well Im only 18 now but got my license while I was still 16 and had this given to me by my mom 
1991 Pontiac sunbird SE
244,000 on the odo
3.1L V6 engine tons or torque out of a 3 spd auto
fast little car
Tons of rust all shocks were toast ran seemlessly she died when the steering shaft was bent beyond repair when my brother slammed into a curb when he took the car out just to see








The we got a 1999 Pontiac Sunfire, helped pay for it got screwed now my mom took over it 
worked the whole summer at 17 saved every penny and ended up with a 1991 Nissan Skyline GTS T type M coupe with 65,000 KMS in near mint condition couldnt be happier


----------



## orbital24 (Feb 21, 2008)

My first car, when I was 18. 1991 Honda Civic with 142,000 miles. Note the awesome Brown/Bondo color! I prefered to refer to the rust holes as "speed holes" ( +1 to anyone who gets that simpsons referance ).










I seriously despised this car altho I did get it up to 115mph once late at night on a back country road and I swear I saw my sad excuse for a life flash by my eyes.. it was quite the experiance..

Later I was able to find a really good deal on an 03 Mitsu Eclipse and jumped on it. Altho the color wasnt my taste obviously, however it gets alot of attention from the ladies, so its not all bad. This is it as she stands now...




























Unfortunately I live in the land of the free.. except when it comes to what cars we can drive.. thus I dont own a skyline. Ive currently lined up a buyer for the eclipse however and am in the market to buy a 350Z soon or a NHTSA legal R32 GTR if I can find one stateside for sale, Id sell both kidneys and have it burried next to me just to say I owned one!

Been a long time lurker of your boards in my 2+ years or searching and reading up on these cars ever since Ive had the bug. Nice to meet ya all, hopefully one day I'll be able to post some pics of my very own


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

steven_c said:


> owned over 300 cars, and i am only 23.. these are some of the ones i enjoyed
> :squintdan


300 is a lot at your age :thumbsup: Just out of curiosity, how bout a list of all 300? 

For me, its just these two:

Owned the Prelude for five years. Some say I made too big of a jump with the 34 :chuckle:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes, i would like to see the list too. It must be pretty crazy !


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

i could'nt begin to even name them all if i get time, when i have once am move in to my place in sweden i will post them up..lol


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh well, sat here in Dubai airport...rather bored so here goes
Havent got electronic pics of all of them and my scanner is up the swanney...
And Im sure Ive forgotten many of them over the last 20 years since 17! But they are in order...ish

Mk11 Ford Escort
1275GT Mini
Moggy Minor
1954 ford Popular that I fitted a Rover V8 Into
MK11 Cavalier....er rather crap!
Rover metro...really really crap!
TWR XJS V12...great but only 8mpg!
LDV Van
BMW 520 Convertible
Honda Accord
Volvo T5
MK1 Capri 1600XL
1959 Ford Zodiac - Pro Street 710hp ....hmm yum yum
1932 Ford Roadster - Sidevalve V8
1999 Dodge Ram Pick-up
1929 Ford Model A - 5.7 Chevy V8 - Build myself

1968 Chevy Suburban - 5.7 V8

2005 Dodge Ram - 345hp HEMI V8 - Rumble Bee
1995 Jeep Wrangler
1996 - R33 GTR - Yes the "Give away" car on Fifth Gear









My 64 Ranchero Pick-up - 5ltr V8 ( Yes its for sale - £6k)









My 1933 Ford Coupe - Hot Rod project - 6ltr Cadillac V8  on Xplies!









And last but NOT least my Current R34 GTR


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

nice list mate


----------

